# New Toy



## gunnerjohn (Mar 21, 2008)

Just got it.  Need to Shoot it.  Should be fun!





Here...Kitty Kitty Kitty


----------



## x SF med (Mar 21, 2008)

Just so everybody realizes - Gunner is 6' 3" and probably 275 (okay I'm being kind on the weight).  That is one big friggin rifle!


----------



## RackMaster (Mar 21, 2008)

Damn that would make some dents in a tin can.   That's a nice looking boom stick there.


----------



## Cabbage Head (Mar 21, 2008)

Very nice!  I think that that rifle would be a good addition to anyones stable!

Single shot or magazine fed????


----------



## gunnerjohn (Mar 21, 2008)

Cabbage Head said:


> Single shot or magazine fed????



Single Shot.  Armalite AR-50


----------



## EATIII (Mar 21, 2008)

gunnerjohn said:


> Single Shot.  Armalite AR-50



That is the exact one ocox and I got, small world

38 lbs


----------



## x SF med (Mar 21, 2008)

EATIII said:


> That is the exact one ocox and I got, small world
> 
> 38 lbs



Um, EAT - that friggin rifle is bigger than you, or ocox...  isn't it?:eek:


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Mar 21, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## EATIII (Mar 21, 2008)

x SF med said:


> Um, EAT - that friggin rifle is bigger than you, or ocox...  isn't it?:eek:



dont be that guy who has envey


----------



## HeloMedic1171 (Mar 24, 2008)

EAT - if not him, then me. :)


----------



## Zeus187 (Mar 24, 2008)

Lets go squirrel hunting!


----------



## x SF med (Mar 24, 2008)

The bullets are about the same size as squirrels, could be fun....


----------



## The91Bravo (Mar 25, 2008)

Squirrel Vaporizing.. more like..

Awesome boom stick.

What are the optics??


----------



## x SF med (Mar 25, 2008)

The91Bravo said:


> Squirrel Vaporizing.. more like..
> 
> Awesome boom stick.
> 
> What are the optics??



Long range - in other words squirrel largerizing such that it can be vaporized.


----------

